# Licht und Schatten



## Limnos (17. Aug. 2013)

Hi

Das schöne Wetter in letzter Zeit zaubert im direkten und im Gegenlicht ein Spiel von Licht und Schatten in die Pflanzenwelt. Da musste ich zur Kamera greifen!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Licht und Schatten*

Hallo Wolfgang,

wunderschön sind deine Licht-und Schattenbilder. Besonders gut gefällt mir Nr.2 mit den aufgeplatzten Samenschoten, was ist das für eine Pflanze?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## ina1912 (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Licht und Schatten*

Hallo Wolfgang!

Da gehts mir genauso....


LG Ina


----------



## Limnos (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Licht und Schatten*

Hallo Elfriede

Es ist das Raue Weidenröschen (Epilobium hirsutum), eine bis 2 m hohe Teich- und Sumpfpflanze.3 ist eine normale Hybridpappel in der Abendsonne. 4 das __ Schildblatt (Darmera peltata), 5 eine Fischschwanzpalme (Caryota mitis), 6 eine Blutpflaume (Prunus cerasifera) und 7  der Kanada-Wiesenknopf (Sanguisorba canadensis)

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Licht und Schatten*

Hallo, Ina
Wunderschön, die Stimmung auf Deinen Bildern.
Aber man merkt schon, daß es Herbst wird....
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------

